

AngelList – Do Or Do Not, There is No Try - elias12
http://www.foundrygroup.com/wp/2013/10/angellist-do-or-do-not-there-is-no-try/

======
r0h1n
While the ticket sizes (overall $2.5M, $50,000 per investment) may not be
large, nice early move by Foundry to coopt a potential competitor into a
partner.

Also, given that AngelList has now got $24M in funding from VCs, and VCs are
in turn turning angels on AngelList, things don't look as adversarial or
disruptive between the two as we originally thought?

Edit: Now would also be a nice time to remember how Naval was apparently, not
so long ago, seen as toxic by the VC community:

> By the end of that year, Ravikant and other plaintiffs had settled the suit,
> but it was assumed that Ravikant had made a dangerous gamble with his
> reputation and connections by suing his peers.

> At the time the suit surfaced, in 2005, Ravikant was also a partner Dot Edu
> Ventures, which quickly removed his name from its Website, and whose founder
> and managing partner, Asha Jadej, played down the firm’s relationship with
> Ravikant. “We were at a point where we felt there were multiple factors,
> including the suit, which helped us all decide that this might be a good
> time to part ways,” Jadej told me at the time. Another person close to the
> situation told me at the time: _“[Ravikant] had better win this suit and he
> better hope that he makes enough for life, because he’ll never work as a VC
> again.”_

~~~
pytrin
People resent change. But smart VCs can see the markings on the door, and
AngelList is quickly becoming the main channel for early stage financing -
they need to be there or miss out on getting in early.

I think it makes even more sense for VCs to use syndicates than Angels, since
they have more experience managing bigger checks and angels are typically
brought in for different reasons, some of which are made void in a syndicate.

I wrote about that yesterday, from the perspective of a startup founder, might
be of interest - [http://www.techfounder.net/2013/09/30/founders-
perspective-o...](http://www.techfounder.net/2013/09/30/founders-perspective-
on-angellist-syndicates/)

